
Easily exploited Netgear router flaw discovered - wgyn
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3148680/networking/easily-exploited-netgear-router-flaw-discovered.html
======
EJTH
Its mind boggling how such important pieces of our infrastructure can be pwned
with rediculus simple exploits. This is not the first shell injection bug
found in consumer grade routers. Far from it. Sometimes I think that all these
companies rely on interns for R&D.

------
tyingq
Oh dear. The exploit is trivially easy:
[http://imgur.com/gYy6CwD](http://imgur.com/gYy6CwD)

Even if only exploitable on the lan side, you could make a simple landing
page, buy some cheap ads, and start your own botnet.

